
A Postal Treasure Trove: the Brienne archive of 17th century letters - benbreen
http://brienne.org/unlockedbriennearchive
======
sbuttgereit
It's a very pretty website, but perhaps too clever for it's own good. Even
with dang's link... I still couldn't find a translation of a single letter or
a description for that matter.

Picture books only go so far, sometimes context or content does matter.

------
dang
This is great but I had to go to
[http://brienne.org/lettersindex/](http://brienne.org/lettersindex/) and then
click the boxes icon at the bottom right to see the content.

------
contingencies
On a related note, I am currently working on digitizing and indexing metadata
about my collection of over 10,000 antique postcards, a large portion of which
date from 1890-1910 or thereabouts. If anyone else has a collection and is
interested in collaborating, let me know.

